# Woran liegt es, li. Fuß und re Hand schläft ein



## simplysax (15. Juni 2010)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte. Wenn ich so ca. 20km unterwegs bin, schläft mir jedesmal meine rechte Hand und mein linker Fuß ein.

Habe schon versucht die Position zu ändern, bringt aber nichts. Ist echt doof.

Ich habe Ergon G1 Griffe am Bike aber irgendwie sind die nicht so das wahre. Wenn ich sie so einstelle, wie es sein soll, schlafen mir beide Hände ein. Habe sie jetzt anders eingestellt und es klappt ja auch schon besser, aber immer noch die rechte Hand schläft ein.

Bin echt ein bisschen ratlos. Sattel ist eigentlich auch richtig eingestellt (Knielot, Wasserwaage etc.) .

Woran könnte es evlt. noch liegen?

Danke


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2010)

Zum Problem mit den Händen: 
Vielleicht kannst du mal einen Lenker mit mehr Kröpfung nach hinten probieren. Ich komme z.B. mit <9° Kröpfung nicht wirklich gut zurecht (führt dann auch zu tauben Händen), weil die Handgelenke dann ziemlich unnatürlich abgeknickt sind. 12° finde ich am schönsten. 

Hast du eigentlich auch mal verschiedene Sättel ausprobiert? Dass dir der Fuß einschläft könnte auch am Sattel selbst liegen, nachdem du die Sattelposition ja schon ausgeschlossen hast. 
Wenn du Klickies fährst solltest du vielleicht auch mal die Position der Cleats an den Schuhen überprüfen.

Wenn es gar nichts bringt irgendwas am Rad zu verstellen solltest du vielleicht aber auch mal einen Arzt/Orthopäden aufsuchen um auszuschließen, dass deine Probleme nicht ganz wo anders herkommen...

Viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juni 2010)

Seitdem ich beim Radlabor meine Sitzposition professionell korrigieren ließ, kenne ich keine Knieprobleme mehr (außer ich trete zu dicke Gänge), habe keine tauben Hände mehr, mein Ischias zwickt nicht mehr, die Füße schlafen nicht mehr ein... Es kommt oftmals wirklich auf Millimeter an! Aber auch zu enge Schuhe können ein Problem sein, ein zu fest umklammerter Lenker, zu viel Überstandshöhe zwischen Sattel und Lenker, und und und. Ist wirklich schwierig, hier konkrete Tipps zu geben.


----------



## simplysax (15. Juni 2010)

Suche in Köln auch noch einen empfehlenswerten Shop, der das Rad auch wirklich so einstellt, wie es sein sollte.

Irgendwie machen sich die meisten Händler nicht diese Mühe oder können es einfach nicht. 

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juni 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> Irgendwie machen sich die meisten Händler nicht diese Mühe oder können es einfach nicht.



Letzteres. Behaupte ich aus mehr als 20-jähriger leidvoller Erfahrung.  

Frag doch mal an der Kölner Sporthochschule. Die sollten zumindest einen Tipp haben, wer sich in Deiner Gegend mit Ergonomie/Biomechanik beschäftigt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2010)

Ich komme mit den hochgelobten Ergon Griffen nicht besonders klar und hab die von meinem MTB wieder abmontiert. Die sind jetzt auf meinem Arbeitsrad und auch da bekomme ich oft nach 1/2 - 3/4 Std. Taubheitsgefühle in den Händen. Am MTB hab ich wieder ganz normale runde Griffe, das taugt mir besser.
Vielleicht klemmt dir ja der Sattel irgendwie einen Nerv ein?
Wenn du das Geld investieren kannst, ist sicher Gina´s Tipp das beste.


----------



## Honigblume (16. Juni 2010)

Leider hab ich das Problem mit dem linken Fuß auch :-( egal welchen Sattel ich drauf habe (hab 4 versch. probiert),auf der Rolle schläft der Fuß spätestens nach einer halben Stunde ein. Im Gelände dauert es ein bißchen länger.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Juni 2010)

Die Cleatstellung korrekt? Evtl. verändern! Das Großzehengrundgelenk ist entscheidend. Ist die Sohle zu hart, zu weich? Hast Du ein Fußbett (ich schwöre auf Specialized BG)? Sind die Schuhe zu eng? Trittst Du mit den Zehen nach unten? Achte darauf, die Fersen nach unten zu drücken, zumindest aber den Fuß waagerecht auf dem Pedal zu haben. Bringt auch mehr Kraftübertragung.


----------



## MelleD (17. Juni 2010)

Dass der linke Fuß einschläft hab ich auch ab und zu, aber ich glaube, dann hab ich die Schnürung von meinen Schuhen übertrieben, wenn ich es dann lockerer mache, dann fließt das Blut auch wieder 
Ist kein angenehmes Gefühl...


----------



## simplysax (17. Juni 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tipps.

Gestern habe ich mal ausgerechnet, wie hoch mein Sattel sein müsste und siehe da, er war ca 3 cm zu tief. Heute werde ich mal weiter probieren. Warte ja immer noch auf die neuen Pedale und Schuhe. Mal sehen ob es dann besser klaapt.
Mit der Schnürrung ist ein guter Tip! Da muss ich mal drauf achten.


----------

